# Disappearances of feral litter



## Troutstail (Aug 13, 2006)

have been taking care of a female feral cat for about 8 months. In March she had four kittens and started bringing them to my feeding area in April. From there behavior I speculate two males and two females. On the 27th of June I trapped the female and had her spayed and vaccinated. When I returned her I didn't see her or her family for about a week.

July 26th I caught the largest male and had him neutered. Both cats seemed fine for weeks after. We had a regular routine of feeding at 9:00 am and 6:00 pm. The whole pride was dependable like clockwork.

My concern is that after the 7th I had not seen the neutered male and the smallest female. The other two Kittens ( at least 4 months old) disappeared last Wednesday. However, I have seen the mother but not regularly.

Is it natural for them to split apart or find other territories? I am beside myself. I guess I have a certain emotional attachment after watching them grow up and play almost every day. I live in a small town with its share of uneducated ********. My fear is that something may have happened to them.

To make matters more interesting a small perhaps 10 - 12 weeks old kitten has shown up and resides day and night in a nearby tree. 

Can you share any insights concerning this feral cat behavior? Is it possible that foul play was involved?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Usually, cats will return to the place they were fed. Perhaps other people are feeding them. I would hate to think someone harmed them. That sort of thing happens, of course.

Is it possible that both missing kittens were a bit older and the female came into season? The male could also have been attracted to another female in season. They are five months; it could happen. I hope they come home. There are organizations listed at the top of the forum which will spay and neuter reasonably. Good luck.


----------



## Troutstail (Aug 13, 2006)

*re*

The Mother was spayed on the 26th of June. and the male kitten cat that first dissapered had been nudered 2 1/2 weeks ago.The Mom is ok I did see her this morning
.
However, I also spotted a new strange cat comming to the feeding area.


----------



## Troutstail (Aug 13, 2006)

*kitten update*

:wink:I mentioned the strange tiny kitten that was in the tree for 3 days and would not let me get close. She finally decided to trust me and now she is in my office playing with a fake mouse. She lets me touch her and pick her up.
She is going to the vet tomorrow morning. This is the 4th kitten I have rescued and adopted out this year.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's good news. Kudos to you for rescuing all of these babies.  I'm glad Mother kitty is back.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

That's great, Trouts! Are you working with an organization or doing this on your own? 

I miss caring for the ferals at my old apartment (of course, I kept three of them and found six of them homes, so I feel like I've done my part). 

I hope your other ferals are okay.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You've done a great job, Katie!


----------

